# Gsg to acquire cincinnati sign supplies



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

DALLAS, TX, May 11, 2016 – GSG (Dallas, TX) and Cincinnati Sign Supplies (Cincinnati, OH) enthusiastically announce the execution of a definitive agreement for GSG to acquire the assets of Cincinnati Sign Supplies. The transaction is expected to close June 1, 2016.

Mark Granberry, president and CEO of GSG, says, “Cincinnati Sign Supplies is a well- established sign supply distributor. We are excited to take its knowledge and expertise and add our unique resources.” 

The history of these two companies dates back to their beginnings. GSG, a merged company that was made up of the former Texas Sign Supply, Texas Screen Process Supply and Neo Sign and Screen Supply, were founded by John Lamb, who also founded Cincinnati Sign Supplies.”

This acquisition will enable GSG to expand its sign and digital printing supply footprint, along with enhancing the services for customers in Cincinnati’s geographic territories. The plans are for this new division to operate under the name of GSG/Cincinnati for the foreseeable future.

GSG is a wholesale distributor who sells to the electrical sign, commercial sign, digital printing, and apparel decorating markets. For more information about GSG, visit its website, www.GoGSG.com, email [email protected], or call 1-800-366-1776.

File name: GSG Acquires Cincinnati.jpg
John Tepe will serve as the regional manager of Cincinnati Sign Supplies, which was recently acquired by GSG.


----------

